# My sense of smell is gone!



## french fries

I had a bad virus last month (everybody around me had that one). However, ever since I've been sick (I've been better for 3 or 4 weeks now), my sense of smell is COMPLETELY gone. I've never experienced that before, and it scares me. I thought it would come back once I'd feel better, but it hasn't.

And I'm not just talking food smells, I can put my nose 1 inch from my cat litter and not smell anything at all (i used to have to stop breathing anytime I was changing her litter). 

Wondering if anyone has ever been through that or has any idea what's going on?


----------



## kuan

Dude no way. Did you use any of the zinc stuff you spray up your nose?


----------



## french fries

Nope. I didn't take any medication but a few aspirins a day.


----------



## free rider

I had an illness some time ago that caused me to lose my taste. It came back after a few months. Ask a doctor about this and check on the CDC website for drug effects and illness symptoms. Do you know what virus you had?


----------



## french fries

No idea what virus that was, something like a cold or a flu. Kept me in bed for a good 48 hours and kept me feeling like crap for about 10 days. 

Good idea about the CDC website, I'll look it up. Thanks for sharing your experience, too, gives me hope! Although taste would be way worse than smell - boy you must have been scared!!


----------



## jenyfari

It is fairly common for a person to lose their sense of smell after having had a viral infection. Usually it is only a temporary condition. If you go to the doctor he will probably perform a couple of simple tests to determine if the loss is due to your recent illness or if there is something else causing the problem.

Some people do use zinc supplements but there is no real supportive evidence to say this works. I guess if you believe it will work, it will.

I sympathise with you, not being able to smell the aroma of food cooking or flowers etc must be most frustrating. Just as well your sense of smell didn't suddenly come back as you were smelling the kitty litter, yuk, that would have been nasty.

Hope you get your sense of smell back soon.


----------



## french fries

Thanks a lot for the support! It's very reassuring to hear that it's a pretty common thing.

Today I was shopping and I thought I'd buy some chives. I directly brought them to my nose - nothing. I'd forgotten that I couldn't smell. I thought it was curious. Then I saw a sign "Rosemary", but it was obviously dill under the sign. Still I brought it to my nose - nothing. Then I remembered! I think it was the first time it was really handicapping me for cooking purposes. 

Otherwise my wife is letting me change our newborn's diapers, since I sincerely don't mind at all, as it's odorless to me. That and the cat litter. Hey it has its advantages after all!!! :lol:


----------



## koukouvagia

Has it affected your taste buds?

My Grandmother lost her sense of smell for good after having several asthma attacks. You may want to ask the doc if it has anything to do with asthma.


----------



## deltadoc

I think it is pretty well established that the sense of "taste" has more to do with the sense of "smell" than the contribution of the taste buds.

Saw a demonstration once where they blindfolded this guy, and gave him one thing to eat while holding something else completely different under his nose.

Everytime he guessed that what was in his mouth was what he was smelling.

With that said, the dentist tells me that having a set of upper dentures will definitely affect a person's sense of taste. So I'm spending a fortune on implants instead.

And, with that said, since I've lost much of my hearing ability, I"ve noticed that my sense of smell has increased 10-fold.

doc


----------



## french fries

Taste buds are intact, thank goodness. I can still taste anything I put in my mouth. Can't smell a thing. I need to visit a doctor, this is freaking me out. I really hope it's a temporary thing.


----------



## kaylinda

I hope it's a temporary thing for you too. I lost my sense of smell 10 years ago. Except, maybe once a year since then, I will get a "short" smell of something. This year it was onion skins...and even though that is kind of a "dirty" smell...it was wonderful to me. I have bad allergys, and polyps in my nose. However, even after a sinus surgery several years back, the sense of smell didn't return. I truly do miss it....and you will too when your wife adds cleaning the bathroom and other such chores to your list! However, you will learn to live with it. Beware though...it can be very dangerous. One day I caught a rag on fire from an open flame....and didn't realize it until the kitchen was filled with smoke. I think I would have smelled it if I could have. Please be careful, and God bless...I hope it returns!


----------



## french fries

Thanks! I finally found some hope in the form of a website (MedlinePlus Medical Encyclopedia: Smell - impaired) that states:

_For loss of smell caused by a recent viral upper respiratory infection, be patient. The symptoms return to normal without treatment. Sometimes zinc supplements are recommended._

Let's hope that's all it is. It's really, really weird not smelling anything at all.


----------



## french fries

Well 4 months later... doctors tried giving me steroids, didn't help much (seemed to help a little bit but all I could smell was some kind of gasoline smell pretty much all the time). 

Now the last few days, my sense of smell has been slowly coming back! I am so psyched. I hope I'll get 100% back, not there yet. But instead of a constant gasoline smell, I can now smell a few things. Finally I can come home from work, open the front door and tell my wife "Hmmmm, smells good". I can smell certain herbs (rosemary)... yesterday I could even smell an old bottle of juice and tell it was spoiled!

So I'm pretty excited, and can't wait to have my full smelling back. I'll keep updating this thread, hopefully if someone else has the same problem and finds this thread it will give them hope!!


----------



## dg0113

well that is good, i know a few people that completely lost it, it would be very difficult to do my day without smelling


----------



## chef21

thats crazy!!! 4 months is a really long time not to smell anything, but im glad that its slowly coming back for you


----------



## french fries

Thanks - and I agree, it is insanely crazy. I would have never imagined that was possible to just lose a sense like that because of a stupid virus. I'm soooo glad it's coming back but still concerned: is it going to come back 100% and reliably, forever? 

I hope so. I'll update this thread, hopefully in a short time, hopefully with some great news! :chef:


----------



## dc sunshine

Hey that's great news its coming back, must be such a relief!

My dad has completely lost his sense of smell - he is 75, in pretty good health, no-one can tell him why its happened. He's always been a great lover of food and wine, and it was very hard for him to come to terms with it. When they stayed with us I stupidly asked him to sniff something I was cooking and asked what he thought.....ohhh no!! My bad. 

I know it would drive me bonkers. Aromas of food, flowers, fresh air, salt off the ocean, the scent of rain coming...the smell of an open fire in winter, fresh linen....the list goes on.


----------



## french fries

You know, that happens to me ALL the time. Even my wife keeps asking me "Are those nuts good or can you smell they're rancid?" or questions like that once a week. I just smile back at her, and she usually gets it. But people forget. It's not like being blind or deaf, I think most people don't realize how much of a handicap it is. Oh well still better than being blind or deaf though!!!


----------



## dc sunshine

I felt like kicking myself straight after I'd asked the question. Yes there are a lot of worse things that could happen but its still not much fun. We rely on smell a lot more than what we realise - to catch something burning (not only food) for example, it can become a danger. 

Or when the cat has sicked up in the corner ..... bleccch :crazy:


----------



## wheresthegrub

though not as severe as losing smell, i started taking meds and now I get a bitter aftertaste of anything I eat.

First few bites tastes great, then, sure enough, bitter taste.

Like all my meals consist of bittermelon.

Good to see that yer smell is coming back!:bounce:

P.S. How do you keep a fish from smelling?:lol:


----------



## mikelm

Well, I want to wish all the best to both DeltaDoc and French Fries.

Mike :bounce:


----------



## french fries

Thanks!! Not there yet, but I can smell a couple of things... problem is sometimes I'm not smelling the right things! 

But hey at least I'm smelling something. It's encouraging.


----------



## forresta

Thanks for starting this thread. I just discovered that my sense of smell has been all but eliminated either after being sick or being exposed to some raw car exhaust for 20 seconds. They happened at the same time.

It has been 2 weeks. should I go see the doctor now or wait a bit? Does it matter?

forresta


----------



## forresta

Lost my sense of taste from a dentist needle for a while:
1) lack of certain tastes, numbness.
2) then everything tasted like peanut butter
3 then taste was restored

total time 8 months.....so maybe you will experience the same progression with your nose.


----------



## forresta

I just lost my sense of smell the same way the OP did (either that or some raw car exhaust I took a couple of whiffs of....the sulphur lightly burned days later).

Should I give it time or is it beneficial to go to the doctor sooner rather than later?

forresta


----------



## french fries

I wanted to update this thread with some great news. It took a little over a year, but I feel like I've almost completely recovered my sense of smell! What a PLEASURE to be able to come home and smell the food my wife has prepared! Or even go to a nice restaurant and be able to smell the food they bring me!!

I say almost because sometimes I have trouble identifying smells. It feels like certain unrelated things have the same smell to me. 

But I'm at a point where I don't really remember how acute my sense of smell was before that incident, so can't compare. So pretty much 100% recovery. 

Wow. What a (bad) trip.


----------



## dc sunshine

FrenchFries - I am so glad for you. You must be so relieved. Am hoping others with this dilemma can benefit from this thread and the info in it.

I never realised how much the sense of smell is involved in everyday life (bullet list coming up here /img/vbsmilies/smilies/crazy.gif):

- food that has gone off
- something burning (house/food/clothes/surrounding forrest)
- when the oil in the pan is hot enough
- when you crack an egg and it is two days older than creation itself
- going thru the market and telling which fruit/veg is ripe and ready to use
- same - but with fish and meat etc especially
- if you are wearing yesterdays socks 
- when there is something lurking in the fridge or store cupboard which absolutely Must go - and it is not safe to do it by taste..urrrghh
- you have gone for a stroll in the park and stepped in something....unsavoury, but not at all sweet, and don't realise
- if you need to use more de-odourant

...the list could go on ad infinitum.

On the plus side though....if you are in an enclosed area like an elevator, you can't tell when someone "cuts the cheese"


----------



## french fries

Thanks DC. It's definitely a handicap. Obviously not as bad as blind or deaf, but certainly in the same vein. You don't realize what you have until it's gone. Now I know! Once my wife found me sleeping in front of the TV with a strong smell of gas in the entire house. I'd let something on the stovetop at a very low heat, and something must have blown the flame, and I fell asleep. This could have been a huge disaster!

Another thing is... nobody around you really understands or cares. Most people just think it's not a big deal. They joke around, move on, and forget. Later that same night, they want you to smell a flower or a cake they baked, and when you remind them you just told them you can't smell anything, they look at you and say "Really, you really can't smell at all?". "No, not at all, nothing". A few days later they'll tell you about the amazing smell of this and that or ask you if you can smell this or that.

It felt really alone! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## nicko

I am so sorry to hear you are dealing with this French Fries. For the past year I have noticed a decreased ability to smell things unless they have strong oder. It has really affected my cooking and also how much I actually enjoy a meal so I really sympathize with you. My symptoms do not seem anywhere near as severe as what your dealing with so I hope you gain your smell back soon. Have you considered trying acupuncture? I was actually thinking of going to an acupuncturist to see if they might help. I am a big believer in natural remedies instead of chemical or surgery. Don't mis-understand me they have their place but often I find the natural remedies are not as intense or hard on your body.

Here is an article from DrWeil.com that talks about certain nasal sprays believed to caused damage to your sense of smell. Looks like there was an investigation but no conclusive evidence.


----------



## pete

Just over a year ago I had surgery to reconstruct my left ear, both in front of and behind the eardrum.  Part of the procedure  was to clean out a chronic infection.  The mass lay right over one of the nerves that connects the tastebuds and the brain.  After surgery I lost all taste on the left side of my mouth.  The doctor, one of the best in the country, wasn't sure if he had salvaged the nerve as the mass was so large and spread out.  After about 9 months I started to get some taste back and now a year and a month later I have probably recovered about 80% of the taste on the left side of my mouth (or I have learned to compensate).  I have been told that I will eventually need surgery on the right ear, or face a chance of meningitis if the chronic infection in that ear spreads towards the brain.  Unfortunately, the doctor can't guarentee that he can leave the nerve, that controls taste on the right side of my tongue, intact.  The other possibility, if the mass grows, is that it will naturally destroy my taste also.  I can't imagine life without being able to taste food.  Right after surgery, when I didn't have much taste, eating became boring, something I had to do.  I'd hate to go through the rest of my life that way, but considering the alternatives, I might not have any choice.


----------



## chefrobin

That happened to me last May, after having a "cold" for two weeks. As a pastrychef smelling fruit and milk and cream to test for quality was soooo frutstrating. But with my Executive Chef's help I got thru it. My sense of smell is just now coming back, and I went to the Ear, Nose and Throat doc. he couldn't find anything wrong and said just wait. Some smells are confusing, but mostly everything is almost back to normal. My bigeest fear was gas on in the kitchen or not being able to smell something burning or the fragrance of  a flavor in a dish. Hang in there it does seem to get better. 

It was kinda nice not smelling the wet dog though!


----------



## c2sbi

Hi French Fries, at the moment you (and only a couple of others who have lost their sense of smell *AND HAD IT RETURN*) are keeping me SANE!!!! I am pretty much a description of you in your first post (9/10/08) .... I have lost my sense of smell after a viral infection 3-4 weeks ago.... And if anyone.... you understand it's really getting me down.

If I may , can I ask you a few questions?

1) Have you continued to improve? (what percentage would you give yourself now?)

2) How did you stay positive during this year of not smelling?

3) Did you end up seeing an ENT specialist and /or had a CT Scan of the sinus'?

4) Did you experience any unusual phantam or distorted smells during this time of not smelling? (ie) Phantam, meaning experiencing a smells when there was nothing there to give it off (like Cigarette Smoke) . Distorted, meaning the smell of something so familiar is not quite right at present (just like the smell of my coffee at the moment).

French Fries, everything you had said in your posts, I can relate to and I thank you for continuing to keep your story updated for people like me who are sharing this grief you once had.

Be a mate....Please respond

Thank you in Advance

Steve


----------



## free rider

Glad to hear that you've recovered enough to feel recovered, French Fries.

Nicko, acupuncture has done well by me, albeit I've not used it for the sense of smell.


----------



## free rider

Pete said:


> I'd hate to go through the rest of my life that way, but considering the alternatives, I might not have any choice.


Pete,

I'm debating whether a similar surgery or just letting the problem take me out would be worse. I go back and forth between the cure being worse than the condition and the other way around. I wish you luck with the rest of your recovery and even more with the right ear surgery. Those facial nerves are so important in ways we would never think about. Best of luck.


----------



## french fries

Hi C2sbi,

First, 3-4 weeks after the viral infection is gone doesn't sound too long. I understand that you'd worry though!

1) Yes, I have continued to improve and I do all I can to smell as many things as possible, flowers, oils, vinegars, etc etc... to "train" myself. It's hard to tell what %age I'm at. Sometimes I almost feel like it's 100% back, some days I feel like it isn't. But definitely somewhere between 60 to 100%.

2) I was bummed. But I kept telling myself "out of all the senses, maybe it's best that the smell goes first" - I mean I couldn't imagine being blind or deaf. There's always worse. I honestly wasn't too confident it was going to come back. I was also really annoyed to have never smelled my newborn. All those people talking about his "baby smell", and I couldn't even tell when his diapers were full.

3) No.

4) No phantam, but distorted smells definitely. When it first came back, some things didn't smell like they used to. And many, many things all smelled the same. It was as if I had ONE "good" smell. At first all I could tell was "Hmm, smells good" but I couldn't tell whether it was onions or oranges or chocolate.

Hope that helps you! But honestly, 3-4 weeks, I wouldn't worry too much. If you can, avoid taking any medication, it seems like many do more damage than help, so at least give it a chance to come back naturally.

One thing I did was go to a doctor to have my smell tested, and since I could smell ethanol or something placed right under my nose (but not ground coffee for example), he was able to tell me the problem was in my nose, not in my brain (which would be much more severe and most probably irremediable).

Hope that helps.


----------



## c2sbi

Hi French Fries,

Thank you for responding to my questions. I know that 3-4 weeks doesn't seem a long time but its more the fact I know that its not 'congestion' contributing to my misery. I just know something is not right here. 

Like you, my wife is expecting (early August) and I so want to experience the smell associated with a newborn (diapers inc). Are you able to smell your sons diapers, and clean shampooed hair now???  

Thanks for your time and support

Steve

P.S.  Any info you think might help, will be appreciated.


----------



## french fries

You're welcome Steve. And yes, I can definitely smell diapers and freshly shampooed hair now. My wife and I joke that maybe there was a purpose to my temporary loss of smell (sure made it easy to change diapers).

Congrats on your future child, this is a very special moment, full of incredible joy and sleep deprivation. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/crazy.gif But some of the strongest feelings I've had in a while. You'll love it.

Best of luck to you!


----------



## c2sbi

Thanks ... I am looking forward to it, very much so!

I just hope that this"smell" thing I'm going through, isn't going to "DULL" things !

I'm very happy for you and your recovery...

I just have to be patient....

All the best

Steve


----------



## siduri

I usually don't look down here but noticed this thread.  I'm glad your smell is coming back FF, though it must have been pretty scary. 

I know someone who permanently damaged her sense of smell with ammonia.  She had a tiny kitchen with no window and it was so greasy she poured straight ammonia on the floor to wash it, and then she lost her smell.  It never came back.  Horrible.

Anyway, if you like to eat, don't use ammonia!!!


----------



## french fries

Wow thanks for the tip siduri. Sometimes we don't realize how easy it can be to lose something as useful as one of our senses! Thanks for the support, I appreciate it - and yes, it was definitely scary.

When trying to judge whether cream, eggs etc.. are still good or too old, I still ask my wife - but now that's for a confirmation of my own judgment, which is always right. I guess I lost my confidence, and that's my next step, gain back confidence in my own sense of smell. Takes time.


----------



## c2sbi

French Fries (and to those following the thread),

Like you, it has taken me around a year to feel  like  things are going to be alright again in the SMELL department!!!  I am so rapped that the smell distortion is finally disipating and I am once again capable of smelling the fragances of more delicate aromas. (However, sometimes I ask myself whether I smelt something 100%  correctly like I had once before the virus) .

As I said in my last posts, I was really concerned that my sense of smell  would never come back. I was so knocked around by this condition that I believe I suffered a bout of depression!!!

That said, I felt it my duty to update the thread (as you did)  and to give hope to those people experiencing "the bad trip"  that we had  endevoured!

Thanks for the support...

Steve


----------



## ritujo

Hi there,

Last week I had this severe cold and I also lost my sense of smell.I called my doctor to enquire abt it, he said it will take 3-6 weeks to get it back.It sounded very depressing to me.Bec I have had cold even before so many times, I had never lost my sense of smell.Then why this time?

Oh Gosh, can you please suggest me what did you use to get your sense of smell back.I am feeling very uneasy and scared.

Thanks

Ritu


----------



## leeniek

My sense of smell goes every year when the allergies kick in.  I take allergy meds for it but some years are worse than others.  When I'm having a bad smell day I will ask others around me to smell things for me and I trust in what they say.  I had a terrible cold one time when I was at the breakfast place and it left me without a sense of taste for a few weeks and I had to ask the KM or the KS to taste my soup for me and tell me what it neeed... not fun as I cook by taste!


----------



## ladytuna

Hi there, didn't back read so I hope I'm not redundant.

My mom lost her sense of smell (not her taste) from stress.  Another friend hit her head and lost her sense of smell AND taste.  From my witnessed experience, losing your sense of smell is also neurological.  Can you think of anything that has stressed you out or have you had any life changes?

Good luck to you.


----------



## gourmetm

Stress? My olfactory sensitivity increases with stress. How's that's for odd?


----------



## tacklebox

I know this is an old topic.. But knowing what people are going through and the help 
They need made me join just to post my story.

On Feb 14th of 2011 I got a cold, just like any other cold I ever had.. Two days later I still had 
It but my wife wanted to take me out for my birthday dinner. I took some dayquil and went out with the wife for sushi.
It was at the restaurant I noticed I had ZERO smell and taste.. Other then textyre, I couldn't tell
The difference between soy sause and water.. I thought it was funny at the time..

Several days later the cold was gone.. smell wasn't back. I could taste salty,bitter,sweet, and sour but 
It was less then normal. BTW, my smell before was ridiculously strong.. I could smell anything, even a smoker
In the car infringed of me on the highway... So I got scared and went online..

After reading a lot of articles I decided to see an ENT. I got a CT scan and x ray.. No problems.. so I was put
On oral steroids with no change.. I took a scratch and sniff test and out of 40 I got 1 right.. banana. But the next
Day I couldn't smell that. I freaked.. I tried netti pots.. netti pots with tea tree oil... Gurgling with tea 
Tree oils.. Vitamins (B,ZINC,MAGNESIUM,FLAX SEED OIL,A,ETC) ... After 3 months I started getting 
Smell distortion and some occasional phantom smells.. The few things I could smell something from 
All smelled like an odd chemically mix of ammonia,charcoal,chlorine,and wet moldly clothes. 

In June I started with acupunture.. 6 treatments over 2 1/2 weeks.. no help on smell.. but my sleep improved.

Starting end of August I juiced one lemon and 2 limes twice a day mixed with some random storebought 
Organic juices.. all while still taking vitamins.. 

That brings us to today... Last week of SEPT 2011. Over these past few months the smell distortions have 
Morphed a few times to random chemically odors.. In July I could smell oregano.. At one point I could 
Smell black pepper but that's gone again.. There is a candle in my kitchen that isn't distorted.. But all and all
I think I have 0-5% smell ( without distortion) 25-35% with distortion.

I have had the danger moments of burning things without knowing... I miss my wife's smell.. the house, my dogs,
I bought 2 new cars and didn't get that new car smell. I loved to cook.. Andrew zimmern and Anthony Bourdain
Were my heros.. I loved cologne.. I loved to smell candles when is shop.. and used to personally keep
Fabreeze airfreshners in business.. I couldn't taste my wedding cake.. Lots of foods make me sick to eat because 
There odor is chemically wrong.. I rely on textures and temps... And mostly have to force myself to eat.

This isn't for pity, this is to share.. because I know the need to hear even the bad, because I feel alone..
People just don't understand the torture.. I still have hope.. I haven't given up. There is only so many things
I can try because my job forbids almost any drug or you are medically out for x number of days/weeks.
( I'm an air traffic controller ) But in the end.. even with the sadness of missing out on so many things 
That even before I can say I NEVER took for granted.. This is the sense I am most glad I lost compared to the others..

Sorry for grammar and type-o's I typed this on my phone.. it needed to be said. I hope this helps someone..


----------



## ilovefood

Hi I am new to this forum and really concerned about my loss of smell and taste hoping for some advise...I have a viral cold 3 weeks ago I lost my smell and tatse 2 weeks ago and am now taking penicillon as have a bad chest but my nose isnt blocked and I cannot smell or tatse a thing and I love food and getting really down and upset. Hope to hear from someone :O)


----------



## wyandotte

Several years ago I read that traditional Chinese medicine can cure some cases of loss of smell.

PS.  I don't get colds or flu anymore but I certainly can recall that sometimes, even after I felt relatively well, I had no smell or taste, either.  It may improve on its own.


----------



## rekonball

I can relate to everyone here I had to take medication for an enlarged  prostate, and the way this medication works is that it somehow increases the size of your capilaries,but not only the in the ones you would like to be increased but everywhere, for me it increased the capilaries in my nose. I could not breath right because of this and the only thing that would help me breath is that over the counter nose spray. I was using a bottle a week and still couldn't really breath. Niether one of the medications working, I stopped taking both and it seamed to affect my sense of smell. Now I can breath but I cant smell anything anymore. It's absolutely driving me crazy.


----------



## marisol

Wow!!!! I am scared!!! I have a bad sinus infection and I lost my sense of smell and I can't taste .
The only think that I can taste is salt and sugar, but not to well. The positive think about is that I am loosing weight , but I wonder how long I will get my sense of smell and taste back. Any tips!! 
Good luck to you all


----------



## devonchorister

I have developed this problem of loss of smell and taste after a cold about six weeks ago and I am currently treating it by inhaling steam twice a day. at night I put two or three drops of eucalyptus oil in the hot water and inhale that. Then I irrigate using my Neti Pot and this has brought down some pale yellow coloured mucus every time - I don't know from where because I am not congested, but maybe it's somewhere from my sinuses. My sense of smell if somewhat improved after four days of this steam treatment, but my taste still has a long way to go. I am going to continue with this steam treatment for about ten days and see if there's any improvement.


----------



## marisol

Thank for your advise!! I am going to try!! Like you said you aren't congest anymore , me too, I wonder how long it takes to get better. But I to say that I like to loose weight like I am now.
Good luck to you and thanks for your advice and let me know if you got better


----------



## tacklebox

First step you need to see an ENT as soon as possible... you can screw things up worse with home remidies.. if you wait to long and medical treatment was needed you can lose it for good.


----------



## evmcgee

I did 2 days of misery before I felt well enough to begin planning my funeral ... and search symptoms: viral meningitis matched every symptom to a T ... promised at least 10 days and fulfilled the promise. I am lucky: alone and retired, I could concentrate on being ill with few distractions. Sharing each new development with friends and family, expounding upon the old allowed me even more time to ruminate. I can smell pretty good: when the hamburger pattie is charcoal but only on the part touching the skillet ... That's okay, food has become tasteless fuel.

     Then, last night, I lay down in my bed and -- PawEeU! My smeller came back to life. I can't believe I've been sleeping on that yucky! Changed the whole bed but finally had to discard the pillow. This morning I smelled the bacon cooking!

The point is, research viral meningitis, the wobblies, the tinitis ... you might be over the 'dying' but not the entire disease ...


----------



## scared

wow. thats not a good vibe to put out there to people who are really scared about having no sence of smell. good job for helping others. not...... get off this sit if you dont have good advice or nothing informative to add.


----------



## kuan

scared said:


> wow. thats not a good vibe to put out there to people who are really scared about having no sence of smell. good job for helping others. not...... get off this sit if you dont have good advice or nothing informative to add.


Hmm, what do you mean and to what are you referring?


----------



## evmcgee

Since I wrote that, meningitis has made the news: several deaths even. I'm sorry if I offended you/yours ... truly I am. Still and all, people should know that loss of smell is a symptom and should get to the doctor ... If you ever contract the disease, you will understand my concern, I hope you never reach that knowledge


----------



## sageperry

I am freaking out over here. I have had a virus of some sort for the last month. I can't smell ANYTHING now.  I started with a stomach virus or possible food born illness, started 11/1, this lasted for about 6 days.  I thin got a tickle in my chest, a dry insatiable cough, then it turned into a productive cough, after 2 weeks I went to the doc.  He said its bronchitis.  He prescribed a steroid inhaler Dulera 2x/day.  Levaquin antibiotic.  I chose not to take the levaquin as I have heard some bad things about it.  The cough persisted, so I called doc back, he called me in a Zpack.  I know many people who have taken it no problem.  My upper resp infection turned into a severe head cold, and sinus symptoms, so I broke down and took the zpack.  3 days later....NO SMELL!  I am freaking out over here.  Will it ever come back is there anything I can do.  Oh BTW I am still sick, it is 12/4.  34 days and counting.


----------



## sageperry

I am so scared this is happening to me, did your smell ever come back?


----------



## miserable me

Been browsing the internet for a solution and I landed on this thread. I know its been a while but reading this comment, I can totally relate. No one understands what its like not even my mother


----------



## tacklebox

It'll be 2 years in two months... no, mine didn't... read my earlier post to see everything I tried.. Since I posted last I've been to more doc's and all say the same thing... It might come back on it's own.... it might not.. Important thing is you saw a doc. TAKE THE MEDS YOU ARE PRESCRIBED!!! Your sinus is inflamed and it may ot may not have caused damage... the damage may or may not be permanent.. Time will tell... it sucks.. I know... but you can only control so much.. Good luck


----------



## ordo

Acupuncture can help asnomics.


----------



## cgangbang

i cant smell anithing since i was small whats wrong with me can anybody help me


----------



## tacklebox

Go to a doctor... Go to a doctor... GO TO A FREAKING DOCTOR..


----------



## french fries

French Fries said:


> Thanks - and I agree, it is insanely crazy. I would have never imagined that was possible to just lose a sense like that because of a stupid virus. I'm soooo glad it's coming back but still concerned: is it going to come back 100% and reliably, forever?
> 
> I hope so. I'll update this thread, hopefully in a short time, hopefully with some great news! :chef:


Well it's been a while... but in my case I'm happy to say that my sense of smell has returned 100%. That was one of the scariest episodes of my life, but now all is well. I also wanted to post this in support of everyone who reports going through the same loss of smell I did... all I can hope for you guys is that the same thing will happened to you and your sense of smell will return 100%!!

Hang in there guys.


----------



## gumguy

Glad to hear you are OK.  A number of years ago I took a blood pressure medication that was a Calcium Channel blocker and it wiped out my sense of taste.  I couldn't tell the difference between salt and sugar.  Within a week of changing to another med, I was back to normal.


----------



## cgangbang

my nose keep on running whole year whats wrong with my nose and i cant smell anithing too help me


----------



## tacklebox

Cgangbang.. you are either trolling trying to get responses and a rise out of ppl.. or you are not very bright... or both.

Go see a doctor.. People on this thread are looking for information or trying to see what others have done about their loss of smell. If your nose is constantly running and you haven't been able to smell for a year, you need to see a doctor.


----------



## cgangbang

thanks i will go to doctor but im afraid about result


----------



## petemccracken

cgangbang said:


> thanks i will go to doctor but im afraid about result


See a doctor, the results may not be as bad as you fear.


----------



## evmcgee

Don't laugh: my grandmother used to take extra Vitamin C -- maybe 5000 mg a day, equal amount of Vitamin E, half that amount of D Vitamin. When she suspected it might be also flu or cold, sinusitis she ate chicken soup, sometimes just the broth, at least once a day. Chicken broth makes your nose run: helps break up congestion. It worked for her and there are plenty of testimonials for these 'cures'. She also drank mulled wine or a hot toddy when she knew it was a cold.


----------



## thecytochromec

French Fries said:


> I wanted to update this thread with some great news. It took a little over a year, but I feel like I've almost completely recovered my sense of smell! What a PLEASURE to be able to come home and smell the food my wife has prepared! Or even go to a nice restaurant and be able to smell the food they bring me!!
> 
> I say almost because sometimes I have trouble identifying smells. It feels like certain unrelated things have the same smell to me.
> 
> But I'm at a point where I don't really remember how acute my sense of smell was before that incident, so can't compare. So pretty much 100% recovery.
> 
> Wow. What a (bad) trip.


That's really good to hear. My friend lost her sense of smell working in Chemistry labs and a reagent she was working with had that effect. Unlike your case, hers will not be returning. It can be more traumatizing than people think. We should take a moment of every day and thank our lucky stars that we can see, feel, taste, hear and smell!


----------



## worried

Hi French fries your story has given me lot of inspirations. However my situation is not so worse. I had a cold last week and after the 5th day my sense of smell was gone totally. My cold is now gone but my smell has not returned back completly. By not completly I mean it comes back intermittently at 30 % strength and then it is gone again. Does anyone in the forum encoutered a similar situation and can anyone tell me when it will return to normal. In the meantime I have tried steam inhalation with eucalyptus oil and also tried netty pot with saline water. Just started it yesterday. It looks like its kind of working but not 100 % sure as of yet. Will keep posted once I get my smell senses back to normal. Its crazy feeling not to smell and eat. Not fun at all and driving me crazy.


----------



## worried

Further to update my situation I was told to irrigate the nose with saline water. I used neti pot available in the market ( pretty easy to use) . Found it very helpful. Although not completely recovered I would say I have recovered to 60 - 70 % . But definetly getting beetter. I have also used steam inhalation with eucalyptus oil. Proved to be effective also.Feeling of not able to smell can drive you insane. I was really lucky to get it back. It is so good to smell your morning coffee versus my 3 days of drinking bitter sweet hot water (Coffee tasted like that) .


----------



## worried

Tackle box went through your case . 

You had day quill during your cold before you lost your senses of smell. 

The first time I took the day & night quill 4 weeks back when I had a cold I lost the senses of smell for a day. But I did not pay much attention as it bounced back the next day . This time I took day quill and night quill 5 days consequetively when I had cold and I lost my senses of smell for 3 days totally. No smell at all. I have it back up partially but still not fully recovered. It goes up and down still now. I am just wondering if Day & night quill have someting to do with damaging the smell senses on certain people. Not a conclusion but just wondering as this was the first time I used day & night quill & both occassions I had lost the smell senses which never happened to me the other thousand times that I had cold, some of them very severe too. Any comments or feedback will be appreciated.


----------



## worried

Hi Ritu,

Did you get your senses back. If so how long before you got back 100 % of youe senses. 

Thanks in advance for your reply.

Subroto


----------



## french fries

@worried it's hard to tell wether your situation is similar to mine or not. All I can do is wish you a lot of patience, you'll need it - although apparently you may need less patience than I did. Good for you. I wish you a prompt recovery. Please update this thread with your progress! The good news with partial recovery is that it indicates that the problem is in your nose, not in your brain. And that in itself should already be a HUGE relief.


----------



## worried

Hi FF , Thanks for your good wishes today . I have gained almost 80- 90% of my smell senses. At 12:00 noon today I suddenly started smelling lots of things around me which was huge relief. I can smell food quite well but some things don't smell as sharp as it used to be. That is why I said 80- 90% . It still goes up and down but now I can smell and it does not go to zero anymore. Hope fully it will stabilize and return 100 % soon.   What a relief & all my sympathies to people who are not yet in this stage. I know now what they are going through.


----------



## french fries

I remember experiencing pretty much what you just described as my sense of smell was coming back. It didn't occur overnight, that's for sure. At some point I didn't really know wether or not I'd reached 100% again (how can you be sure?) - but then when I realized that it no longer was a handicap and that I could pretty much smell anything (even stuff that some of my friends or family hadn't detected) I realized I was back at 100%. In fact I feel like my sense of smell is now stronger, probably because for that period of my life I've had to put a lot of effort into trying to identify smells, which I'd never done before. I mean part of it is your nerve endings, and their ability to sense things, and part of it is your brain and its ability to do something with the information the nerves are relaying onto it. I don't think my nerve ending are better than they were before, but my brain certainly did improve a lot in that area. 

Anyway good to hear that it's coming back for you too. I know the worry it can cause, and the relief you can get from smelling things again. I'll always remember the first time I identified the smell of jasmin flowers (after my incident) while having a walk in the neighborhood. Priceless.


----------



## worried

Hi FF , Thanks for sharing your experience. Went to Tim hortons and had French vanilla . Cant express the excitement and good feeling of smelling and sipping it. I can smell food but I am still missing the aroma and smell that you get while you are eating it. However the good news is I can smell the food separately. Just praying everything becomes normal as before jusy like you.


----------



## french fries

We smell through our nose holes, but also through the hold at the back of our palate when the food is in your mouth. Maybe that's where the issue lies for you? Here's a link that may interest you...

http://www.merckmanuals.com/home/ea...rs/overview_of_smell_and_taste_disorders.html





  








ENT_sense_flavors.gif




__
french fries


__
May 1, 2014


----------



## worried

Hi FF , Thanks for sharing the article. For the past few days I am able to smell and taste the food for the first few minutes but then it goes back and limits to the nose smell only. I am having a feeling it is improving on daily badis. Like you said need a lot of patience

Also once a while (Not all the time) if I smell something strong like strong cooking smell it keeps lingering in my memory and I keep getting the smell even after it has gone. Did this happen to you?


----------



## worried

Hi FF & other people on this thread,

Thought I should update the thread . Just wanted to share the good news & I am confident to say that I have regained my senses 100 % to normal. Just wanted to share the phases & symtoms i went throgh and the remedies that I took :

April 12, 2014 - Had the first cold. 
April 13- 18 2014 - Took Tylenol day / Tylenol Night for 5 days. Reduced the fever but still not feeling OK. 
April 18, 2014 - Cold became severe with lots of sneezing.
April 19, 2014 - Completely lost the smell. Could not smell anything at all. Food was tasteless.
April 22, 2014 - Could smell 2-5% of things intermittently. Most of the time gone. Food was tasteless.
April 22 - 27, 2014 - Smell improved to 50%. Sometimes gone completely. Could smell the food partially while eating. 
April 28- May 8, 2013 - New symptom of retaining smell which was not existing. Phantom smell of Cigarette or smoke all the time while you are awake. Had a great difficulty in sleeping . Everything was smelling of smoke.
May 9, 2014 - Had a second round of cold and blocked my nose completely. Sense of smell gone completely again.
May 9 - 28, 2014 - Slow recovery of the smell to 70%. Sometimes smell is reduced to 10-20% but this time does not go down to zero. Also cannot smell the food while eating .Food is still tasteless.
May 29, 2014- Almost recovered but one side of the nose is constantly blocked. No mucus and can't breathe properly. Sense of smell returns to almost 70%. Also can taste the food to 50% extent, almost all the time. 
May 28 - June 5, 2104, Took Advil Cold & Sinus for 4 days 3 tablets a day. This was breaker for the episode . As of today the sense of smell is 100% normal and the blocked nose is completely gone. Should have taken this before. 

Remedies taken in between which helped : 

Took steam inhalation with eucalyptus oil for 1/2 hour helped to regain the smell senses but never removed the blockage . 
Tried Neti pot a few times, did not do much for me . Although the doctor recommended it highly.
Finally took medications as per the advise of Doctor. - Advil Cold & sinus available over the counter. Took 3 tablets each day for the first 3 days and 2 tablets on the 4th day. This was the breaker for this episode and cleared up everything .

Thanks for all the info on this thread & hope someone gets helped with my remedial measures. This will be my last post in this thread.


----------



## smellproblem

Since this is 6months old, i dont know if people are going to reply.

On january 9th i lost my sense of smell and taste, and went to the ER, because of possible brain, injury, completely waste of 5hrs there.

One month before all this happen i had particular severe cold, which i was cough for at least a week, but i did not detect any loss of smell and taste. Other medications i took around the same time, were antihistamines: diphenhydramine had the greatest effect. On jan 8th, i decided to take "daytime non-drowsy pill", which had dextromorphan,acetomeniphen, phenyleprine, and another generic brand of diphenhydramine. While i was feeling the effects, which i thought it was unsually sedating me, i noticed my loss of smell and taste, i checked by eating a raisin bread, no taste.

Furthermore i also had some neurological issue, neuropathy pins and needles on left side, loss of sensations in my organs, barely could feel it.

throughout the follow weeks, i had constant pins and needles and loss of sensation.

I notice that some of you took anti-histamines, which can dry out the nose, and the 1st generation antihistamines, can actually shut down the mucus producing, i wonder if this would be the cause.

could loss of smell and taste, and loss of sensation be related to the cold, i am aware other diseases like autoimmune and injuries can cause it, but i cannot find any correlation


----------



## mrahim

French Fries said:


> Thanks! I finally found some hope in the form of a website (MedlinePlus Medical Encyclopedia: Smell - impaired) that states:
> Btw, did you take zinc supplements? Wondering if that helped any..
> _For loss of smell caused by a recent viral upper respiratory infection, be patient. The symptoms return to normal without treatment. Sometimes zinc supplements are recommended._
> 
> Let's hope that's all it is. It's really, really weird not smelling anything at all.


----------



## mrahim

FF I am wondering did you look into the smell and taste clinic in DC? Or otherwise consult anyone in the year it took to recover? Also how long did you suffer from your phantom smell or unusual sense of smell before your smell started correcting itself. From what I am noticing in the Internet.. This is a precursor for the sense to come back.


----------



## mrahim

sageperry said:


> I am so scared this is happening to me, did your smell ever come back?


 Sage perry did yours come back? I am in the same position right now. Hoping to hear some good news.


----------



## mrahim

ritujo said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Last week I had this severe cold and I also lost my sense of smell.I called my doctor to enquire abt it, he said it will take 3-6 weeks to get it back.It sounded very depressing to me.Bec I have had cold even before so many times, I had never lost my sense of smell.Then why this time?
> 
> Oh Gosh, can you please suggest me what did you use to get your sense of smell back.I am feeling very uneasy and scared.
> 
> Thanks
> Ritu


Did yours return? The docs are saying the same thing to me. But all the stuff that I am reading online is scaring me.


----------



## clairelv

maybe it will be ok days later .


----------



## mrahim

c2sbi said:


> French Fries (and to those following the thread),
> 
> Like you, it has taken me around a year to feel like things are going to be alright again in the SMELL department!!! I am so rapped that the smell distortion is finally disipating and I am once again capable of smelling the fragances of more delicate aromas. (However, sometimes I ask myself whether I smelt something 100% correctly like I had once before the virus) .
> 
> As I said in my last posts, I was really concerned that my sense of smell would never come back. I was so knocked around by this condition that I believe I suffered a bout of depression!!!
> 
> That said, I felt it my duty to update the thread (as you did) and to give hope to those people experiencing "the bad trip" that we had endevoured!
> 
> Thanks for the support...
> 
> Steve


He Steve when your smell started to come back was the recover choppy or linear. As in did you one dat smell something and the next day weren't able to?


----------



## akat

wow !

career ender...

good luck and i sure hope it comes back !!!


----------



## french fries

mrahim said:


> FF I am wondering did you look into the smell and taste clinic in DC? Or otherwise consult anyone in the year it took to recover? Also how long did you suffer from your phantom smell or unusual sense of smell before your smell started correcting itself. From what I am noticing in the Internet.. This is a precursor for the sense to come back.


I consulted a local doctor, he suggested steroids, I never took them and never went back. I was not aware of that clinic. I don't remember exactly how long it took but probably a year or so? I suppose you may be able to tell from looking at the dates of my posts in this thread? But it was definitely a progressive (and slow) recovery. Nothing overnight.


----------



## evelioaf

Hello, French Fries

I am freaking out over here. I have had a virus of some sort for 50 days ago. I can smell just a little bit. I started with a flu virus, started 5/20, this lasted for about 7 days. I had a dry insatiable cough, then it turned into a productive cough, and after 1 week I went to the ENT specialist - he prescribed a steroid drop Flonase 2x/day for a long 8 days. 

Sometimes I can taste (smell) some of my food, and the few odors that I can smell change in intensity few times during the day, sometimes smell quite strong and sometimes smell nothing.

Sometimes can I smell a new odor and soon after disappears.

The week my ENT specialist try giving me a injection of steroids. He says he has had success with these injections with cases similar to mine. 

His explanation is that it works as a quick push for smell receptors.

I hope he is right.

I hope to recover in the same way that you recovered.

I know I'm impatient and I know that improvements are shown in many cases after 3 to 6 months after injury.

Regards


----------



## evelioaf

Like French Fries, I had a bad virus for 50 days ago 

My sense of smell is not completely gone. I have a little bit but not much, maybe 10% and like French Fries, I've never experienced that before, and it scares me.

Mine taste buds are intact and I can taste salty, sweet, etc.  We do not perceive flavors on the tongue. It is a combination of smell and taste. No smell, no taste. 

I can taste some of the food and some not. So I am certainly sure that not all my sense of smell is affected.

I have noticed that sometimes I can smell a little bit more following with worsening of my sense of smell.

For a couple of days ago, I could smell only for 30-40 minutes few flowers, damp from earth and garbache and another few things. 

Yesterday only for a couple of hours I could smell coffee, bolognese pasta, pizza and popcorn, a few flowers, damp from earth, cigarette smoke and few things more. I remember that the last time I could smell coffee was for four weeks ago.

Men today my anosmia worsened, I cannot smell almost nothing, even the few things I could smell are disappearing.

Next week I will visit a ENT to get prednisone or steroid shots, this is freaking me out. I really hope it's a temporary thing.

And about the question:

When the smell starts to come back is the recover choppy or linear. One date  you smell something and the next day weren't able to?

I asked the same thing to my ENT. He responded by saying that recovering normally is not linear. Things you can smell now can be gone later, coming back some days or weeks later. The explanation is that the olfactory nerves need time to develop to a more stable form. This was the explication from my ENT.


----------



## mrahim

evelioaf said:


> Like French Fries, I had a bad virus for 50 days ago
> 
> My sense of smell is not completely gone. I have a little bit but not much, maybe 10% and like French Fries, I've never experienced that before, and it scares me.
> 
> Mine taste buds are intact and I can taste salty, sweet, etc. We do not perceive flavors on the tongue. It is a combination of smell and taste. No smell, no taste.
> 
> I can taste some of the food and some not. So I am certainly sure that not all my sense of smell is affected.
> 
> I have noticed that sometimes I can smell a little bit more following with worsening of my sense of smell.
> 
> For a couple of days ago, I could smell only for 30-40 minutes few flowers, damp from earth and garbache and another few things.
> 
> Yesterday only for a couple of hours I could smell coffee, bolognese pasta, pizza and popcorn, a few flowers, damp from earth, cigarette smoke and few things more. I remember that the last time I could smell coffee was for four weeks ago.
> 
> Men today my anosmia worsened, I cannot smell almost nothing, even the few things I could smell are disappearing.
> 
> Next week I will visit a ENT to get prednisone or steroid shots, this is freaking me out. I really hope it's a temporary thing.
> 
> And about the question:
> 
> When the smell starts to come back is the recover choppy or linear. One date you smell something and the next day weren't able to?
> 
> I asked the same thing to my ENT. He responded by saying that recovering normally is not linear. Things you can smell now can be gone later, coming back some days or weeks later. The explanation is that the olfactory nerves need time to develop to a more stable form. This was the explication from my ENT.


Also going through the same thing. I have been suffering for about 60-70 days now. I can only smell things if they are close to my nostril. And my left nostril is worse than my right nostril. Recovery is definitely not linear. I think at 3 months you are supposed to see progress and then again at six. That's what I was told. Keep on updating!

Also try to get a smell test done. It will at least tell you what your starting point is. The less injury the better.


----------



## evelioaf

My sister is a researcher at the University of Murcia in Spain. She knows something about how the nerves within the nose and the regeneration process.

The facts based on the latest research in the field are ( last research is dated May 2015 - Germany)

1: 85 percent of patients with hyposmia or anosmia are recovered in the course of 6 months to two years. (87,5%).

2. Those who do not recover is due to other circumstances such as, for example, elderly (65+) or other problems such as genetic or other diseases.

3. Most of them have a recovery ranging from 60% to 100% in the first year. The time expectation for the group of 60%+ is two years, for a total or almost total recovery.

In USA (Smell and Taste Clinic) have obtained more or less the same results:

TI

Prognosis of postviral olfactory loss: follow-up study for longer than one year.

AU

Lee DY, Lee WH, Wee JH, Kim JW

SO

Am J Rhinol Allergy. 2014;28(5):419.

BACKGROUND: There have been very few studies on the prognosis of postviral olfactory dysfunction. The aim of the study was to evaluate its long-term prognosis and factors influencing the prognosis.

METHODS: This study included patients who were diagnosed with postviral olfactory dysfunction at least one year ago in a Smell and Taste Clinic and whose telephone interviews were available. Their medical records were reviewed, and they were asked to score their subjective olfactory function on a 100-point scale by telephone interview.

RESULTS: A total of 63 patients and 20 normal controls without nasal pathology were included. The mean age of the patients was 49.5 years, and 19 males and 44 females were included. The mean length of follow-up was 33.4 months. Olfactory dysfunction was subjectively improved in 85.7% of the patients. The recovery rate to subjective normosmia was 31.7%. The mean symptom scores for smell significantly increased in comparison with baseline from 25.6 to 69.0. Among the 25 patients (37.7%) who underwent follow-up butanol threshold test (BTT), the score improved from 4.6 to 7.3. Olfactory improvement was more frequently reported by females (p = .003) and in patients with follow-up duration for longer than 2 years (p = .043).

CONCLUSIONS: Follow-up of postviral olfactory loss revealed that over 80% of the patients reported subjective recovery after one year. The more favorable prognosis was associated with longer follow-up duration and female gender.

AD

Department of Otorhinolaryngology, Seoul National University College of Medicine, Seoul National University Bundang Hospital, Seongnam, South Korea.


----------



## evelioaf

I need to submit again some part of the text.

TIPrognosis of postviral olfactory loss: follow-up study for longer than one year.
AULee DY, Lee WH, Wee JH, Kim JW
SOAm J Rhinol Allergy. 2014;28(5):419.
 
BACKGROUND: There have been very few studies on the prognosis of postviral olfactory dysfunction. 
The aim of the study was to evaluate its long-term prognosis and factors influencing the prognosis.

METHODS: This study included patients who were diagnosed with postviral olfactory dysfunction at 
least one year ago in a Smell and Taste Clinic and whose telephone interviews were available. 
Their medical records were reviewed, and they were asked to score their subjective olfactory 
function on a 100-point scale by telephone interview.

RESULTS: A total of 63 patients and 20 normal controls without nasal pathology were included. 

The mean age of the patients was 49.5 years, and 19 males and 44 females were included. The mean 
length of follow-up was 33.4 months. Olfactory dysfunction was subjectively improved in 85.7% of the patients. 

The recovery rate to subjective normosmia was 31.7%. The mean symptom scores for smell significantly increased in 
comparison with baseline from 25.6 to 69.0. Among the 25 patients (37.7%) who underwent follow-up butanol threshold test (BTT), 
the score improved from 4.6 to 7.3.

Olfactory improvement was more frequently reported by females (p = .003) 
and in patients with follow-up duration for longer than 2 years (p = .043).

CONCLUSIONS: Follow-up of postviral olfactory loss revealed that over 80% of the patients reported subjective 
recovery after one year. The more favorable prognosis was associated with longer follow-up duration and female gender.

ADDepartment of Otorhinolaryngology, Seoul National University College of Medicine, Seoul National University 

Bundang Hospital, Seongnam, South Korea.


----------



## evelioaf

I'm scared now. 

My sense of smell apparently is leaving me. 

Yesterday I had a day a good day, my smell sense looked like it was recovering, but today is the opposite. 

Any of you guys have had the same experience with your smell sense?.

French Fries it happened something similar to you?


----------



## mrahim

evelioaf said:


> I'm scared now.
> 
> My sense of smell apparently is leaving me.
> 
> Yesterday I had a day a good day, my smell sense looked like it was recovering, but today is the opposite.
> 
> Any of you guys have had the same experience with your smell sense?.
> 
> French Fries it happened something similar to you?


I am right there with you on the frustration level. I have noticed that when it's a humid day I smell less. In the beginning I experienced the on again off again. Right now it's stable-ish. Again some days are better and I've noticed that the days when it's not humid are definitely better. Maybe it has something to do with there being less wind? What I do to calm myself down and not panic those days is do smell therapy because I know I will be able to smell things up close. I don't know if you have looked into smell therapy, but it helps some people. I think it helped me when I was doing it the first month. I still do it, but not as religiously.

I hope you are doing better now. Did you take the steroid shots? How did it go? There is probably nothing else we can do but wait to see what happens after the 3-4 month milestone passes. But according to your research and some others I've read and anecdotal evidence people do get better.


----------



## evelioaf

mrahim said:


> I am right there with you on the frustration level. I have noticed that when it's a humid day I smell less. In the beginning I experienced the on again off again. Right now it's stable-ish. Again some days are better and I've noticed that the days when it's not humid are definitely better. Maybe it has something to do with there being less wind? What I do to calm myself down and not panic those days is do smell therapy because I know I will be able to smell things up close. I don't know if you have looked into smell therapy, but it helps some people. I think it helped me when I was doing it the first month. I still do it, but not as religiously.
> 
> I hope you are doing better now. Did you take the steroid shots? How did it go? There is probably nothing else we can do but wait to see what happens after the 3-4 month milestone passes. But according to your research and some others I've read and anecdotal evidence people do get better.


I am in the same situation as you, for example yesterday was en OK day but today is again a panic day, you know what I mean. How do yo do the smell therapy and what are you using for that?. I am living in Denmark and nobody here knows about the smell therapy. Can you please help me with some information about that, for example, what are you using and how do you use the therapy ?. Asking to your question about the steroid shot, No , I did not take the steroid shot because I have zinc deficiency,I am in level 4, I am really empty of zinc. I cannot take steroids with zinc deficiency. My ENT mean that one explication for my smell sense loss can be the zinc deficiency, without zinc the smell sense cannot work. So now I am taking zinc deficiency supplements in a more or less high dosage. I start taking zinc supplements for 4 days ago and maybe can see some effect on 2 weeks. One of the commons symptoms of zinc deficiency is smell loss and URI infections take with them a lot of zinc because zinc is fundamental for the immunity, even mild forms of zinc deficiency can impair immunity. I would like to ask you something, how far are you from the 3-4 month milestone. Today is my 56 day, I am 34 days from the 4 months milestone.

I hope for us, we get better-


----------



## mrahim

evelioaf said:


> I am in the same situation as you, for example yesterday was en OK day but today is again a panic day, you know what I mean. How do yo do the smell therapy and what are you using for that?. I am living in Denmark and nobody here knows about the smell therapy. Can you please help me with some information about that, for example, what are you using and how do you use the therapy ?. Asking to your question about the steroid shot, No , I did not take the steroid shot because I have zinc deficiency,I am in level 4, I am really empty of zinc. I cannot take steroids with zinc deficiency. My ENT mean that one explication for my smell sense loss can be the zinc deficiency, without zinc the smell sense cannot work. So now I am taking zinc deficiency supplements in a more or less high dosage. I start taking zinc supplements for 4 days ago and maybe can see some effect on 2 weeks. One of the commons symptoms of zinc deficiency is smell loss and URI infections take with them a lot of zinc because zinc is fundamental for the immunity, even mild forms of zinc deficiency can impair immunity. I would like to ask you something, how far are you from the 3-4 month milestone. Today is my 56 day, I am 34 days from the 4 months milestone.
> 
> I hope for us, we get better-


I am on my 77 day. If you have zinc deficiency then taking zinc tablets from what I have heard should definitely make you better. I really hope it works! I am about two weeks away from the three month period. Then again i am not noticing any change so u don't know if I will see anything substantial in two weeks. For some people it takes six months to even notice any change.

As for smell therapy. I bought some essential oils. And the idea is to sniff then four to five times a day and after a 12 week period you can expect to see some increase in your threshold level. I believe it helped me when I was doing it obsessively the first month. With the stress of my job right now, it has been difficult to keep up. But I want to start doing it again.

My doctor put me on steroids a week after my URI. I also had a secondary sinus infection which made matters worse. But much like you I didn't lose everything. I have about 60% on my right nostril and maybe 10% on my left. I also took a smell test a scratch and sniff type and did well. But then again I can barely taste my food. 
I also hope we get better. Let's wait to see what happens in 3-4 months and then again at six months. A lot of people do seem to get better but it takes time. For many it takes at least a year.


----------



## misscoffee

Hi French Fries,

I joined this site just to thank you for your post.  I  had totally lost my sense of smell after a sinus infection 9 weeks ago.  I went to an ENT who put me a week of prednisone and nose spray (which didn't work), however, he said it was definitely caused by the infection as he didn't see any obstructions.  

I felt myself becoming very depressed until I found your post.  It gave me hope, and I'm happy to say that I am "slowly" beginning to smell things again.  Some days are better than others, but I definitely notice a difference.  In the beginning there was just an absence of smell - but now i can smell the change when I walk into a store from the outside.  I can also taste the first few bites of whatever I'm eating - then it fades away.  I can taste some foods (lemon, pineapple, pumpkin) much better than other foods (meats, bread, chocolate, coffee).  I can smell perfumes and soaps very good, but cannot smell when the cat litter needs cleaning (which can be good and bad!)

I know I have a long way to go, but all of your posts giving the constant status of your condition have really been an encouragement.  I thank the Lord for letting me find your post!

I hope you and your family are well!

Thanks again,

Mary


----------



## misschocolate

Hi Mary,

It sounds like we are both at a very similar stage and are experiencing very similar symptoms. I lost my sense of smell and taste 10 weeks ago after a bad cold/ sinus infection. Like you I have also tried steroid nasal spray & Prednisone (which made me very sick) and both didn't work. I also had an endoscopy which showed no blockages or inflammation.

I can certainly understand the whole depression thing. How can this happen just from a stupid cold! I can smell things up close to my nose and on rare occasions I pick up smells in the air but they seem very random and inconsistent. I catch myself doing the same thing when I walk into shops to see if I notice a smell and sometimes I sense that I can and other times I can't. I'm really struggling on the taste part though. The main thing I can taste is orange juice & like you pumpkin. I can't taste bread or meat whatsoever although I can smell them if I hold them up close to my nose. I find myself smelling coffee and jam and peanut butter on and off all day long just to make sure that I still can.

It will be nice to share this journey with someone and fingers crossed we both come out the other end as successfully as French Fries.

Thanks

Kim


----------



## misscoffee

Hi Kim

I was so happy to see your post. However, I'm sorry that you are suffering the same affliction. It makes me wonder if there was some kind of bacteria in the air which we both caught. It's amazing, as I read your post it was as if I wrote it myself. 

I noticed yesterday that I could taste licorice as if there was nothing wrong with me. However, when I ate a piece of chocolate today I could barely taste it. 

As you mentioned, I hope we both have the same success as French Fries. I would be happy to share our experiences. I'm also happy to know I'm not alone in this situation. 

Mary


----------



## misschocolate

Hi Mary,

I am soooo happy to hear back from you.  I have been feeling sooo alone and it is very hard for anyone to understand exactly what it is like so to be able to talk to someone that is going through exactly the same thing is going to help me sooo much.

Have you seen an ENT? If so did they give you any indication as to whether being able to get whiffs in the air and tastes now and then is a positive sign? The ENT I saw was very negative and really didn't give me any indication to suggest that I stand a better chance of recovery given I can smell things up close and get whiffs in the air. On the weekend I had my car window down and I even got the whiff of the person in the car in front smoking a cigarette and blowing the smoke out the window. Surely that has got to be a good sign??

On Saturday night my family and I went out to tea and I genuinely thought I could taste the thai beef salad that I had but then last night  when I had a chicken stirfry I could taste nothing.  It is just so frustrating. It is a real mind game and it messes with my head.

I did find it encouraging in elelioaf's earliest post which said that there is an 85% chance of recovery in 6 months to 2 years (although 2 years seems like a very longgggg time).

You have no idea how better I feel though to know that we can compare notes. I am sooo praying that we both are able to enjoy coffee and chocolate again SOON.

I'm also hoping that mrahim and evelioaf give us an update soon as they too have many of the same symptoms as us.

Talk soon

Kim


----------



## freedom19

Hi if anybody out there is still reading this thread or searching for answers to their sudden loss of smell or distorted sense smell. Here is my story: Exactly one week ago I caught a virus which I believed was the flu, I went to a local clinic(I live in the Bahamas on an island called Grand Bahama) the doctor prescribed me motrin and lorathdine , on my fourth day of taking it I noticed my sense of smell was diminishing , I was getting better my my smell was diminishing, I said well hey I'm stuffed up, fast forward to this past Monday I noticed that I was taking out the garbage and I couldn't smell it, so I started grabbing random things and just smelling it, I could smell the things(pinesol, hair grease, soap but faintly) I couldn't smell strong aromas from afar like I should like sardines or gas or even bleach, I went on the Googler and started googling, read horror stories that's literally made me cry and think about my own situation and what was to come, I have booked and appointment with a ent doctor in the mean time, he'll be coming down on the 12th, and I'm freaking out , worried and excited to see what hell tell me , I'm praying my nasal cavity is still inflamed and he can give me something to calm them down. I've also been smelling this chemical type aroma on certain stuff. In the mean time I'm doing home remedies I found online, like boilg three cloves a garlic in cup of water and drinking it, really nasty but does bring a lot of mucus out my nose, sorry for typos, using a phone to type this. Thank you to French fry as well, this thread was encouraging. I've also researched that lorathine, the meds I was on have cause a lot of Ppl loss of smell, I'm praying I have a success story to come back and tell everybody.


----------



## freedom19

So french fry, you took absolutely nothing during your recovery of gaining your smell?


----------



## freedom19

MissChocolate said:


> Hi Mary,
> 
> I am soooo happy to hear back from you. I have been feeling sooo alone and it is very hard for anyone to understand exactly what it is like so to be able to talk to someone that is going through exactly the same thing is going to help me sooo much.
> 
> Have you seen an ENT? If so did they give you any indication as to whether being able to get whiffs in the air and tastes now and then is a positive sign? The ENT I saw was very negative and really didn't give me any indication to suggest that I stand a better chance of recovery given I can smell things up close and get whiffs in the air. On the weekend I had my car window down and I even got the whiff of the person in the car in front smoking a cigarette and blowing the smoke out the window. Surely that has got to be a good sign??
> 
> On Saturday night my family and I went out to tea and I genuinely thought I could taste the thai beef salad that I had but then last night when I had a chicken stirfry I could taste nothing. It is just so frustrating. It is a real mind game and it messes with my head.
> 
> I did find it encouraging in elelioaf's earliest post which said that there is an 85% chance of recovery in 6 months to 2 years (although 2 years seems like a very longgggg time).
> 
> You have no idea how better I feel though to know that we can compare notes. I am sooo praying that we both are able to enjoy coffee and chocolate again SOON.
> 
> I'm also hoping that mrahim and evelioaf give us an update soon as they too have many of the same symptoms as us.
> 
> Talk soon
> 
> Kim


did your sense of smell ever come back to normal?


----------



## seval erkut

do you have any improvements?


----------



## seval erkut

how are you doing now?


----------



## misscoffee

Hello Seval,

Next week will be 13 months since I came down with the virus which caused me to lose my sense of smell (and subsequently taste).  I would say that I am 75% healed at this time.  It is a very slow process and as mentioned by others - progress is not linear.  I am still picking up new smells everyday.  As I was starting to get my sense of smell back, some smells were distorted.  Most of them have come back to normal while others are continually progressing.  I can taste some things perfectly now, and I still struggle with other things.  However, I can now get some taste out of everything I eat - at least the first few bites (then some things fade).

Did you lose your sense of smell due to a cold?


----------



## seval erkut

Thank you for your reply.. I've lost my senses 13 weeks ago due to a sinus infection..I can smell most things up close but not in open air.

So can you now smell things in open air, like ambient odors, room odors etc. Does your improvement continue? Did you have any treatment..(supplements)

Thanks in advance


----------



## seval erkut

Thank you for your reply.. I've lost my senses 13 weeks ago due to a sinus infection..I can smell most things up close but not in open air.

Did you have parosmia? So can you now smell things in open air, like ambient odors, room odors etc. Does your improvement continue? Did you have any treatment..(supplements)

Thanks in advance


----------



## misscoffee

Like you, in the beginning, I couldn’t smell things in the open air – only up close.  It took almost 3 months before I could smell a difference when I walked from room to room – or outside.  I can now pick up odors in the open air.  The absence of smell outside and from room to room was depressing.

I am still improving.  Almost every day I continue to pick up new smells in the air. 

At first I did not have any smell distortions.  As my smell started to return, some things (coffee, meat, perfumes) were distorted (parosmia) – they all smelled the same - but it was a tolerable smell.   From what I read, this is normal.  I found it hard to believe, but they were right.  Most of the distortions slowly turned into the actual smell.  I only have one or two things which are distorted now, but they are improving.

I went to an ENT 4 weeks after I realized my smell was not returning.   He checked to make sure there wasn’t any other reason (i.e. polyps) causing the problem.  He gave me a one week prescription for prednisone and 3 weeks of Flonase spray.  He said the prednisone might jump start the receptor re-generation.  He had me come back in 3 weeks.  By then I was starting to smell a few light scents - so the ENT said if it was starting to come back, he was confident that it would all come back “eventually”.

In the past year, I have become good friends with “Miss Chocolate”(Kim) in the above posts.  We have shared all of our experiences together, and it really helped us cope with this ordeal.

We both purchased essential oils which our research shows is the only thing proven to help.  I bought lemon, eucalyptus, cloves, lavender and rose essential oils.  I smell them every day (in the beginning three times a day).  This smell therapy trains the new receptors to reconnect with the brain.

We also have been taking an alpha lipoic acid supplement which is an antioxidant which is supposed to help with cell regeneration.  We both believe that helped us.  However, we started taking it 6 months after the virus – so we are not sure if it was a coincidence.

I can only stress that healing is not linear.  One day you can smell something - the next day everything is flat.  Then it comes back again. 

How is your taste?  We also lost our ability to taste “flavor”.  A lot of our ability to taste has also come back as our smell has improved.  Taste recovery is also linear.  Some days we can taste perfectly, other days food is flat.  I guess it all depends on which receptors have healed.  It doesn’t matter what the food is – if a food has a strong flavor, it doesn’t necessary mean you can taste it.  For example, I couldn’t taste garlic in the beginning, but I could taste bread.   

Feel free to ask any questions.


----------



## seval erkut

Thanks millions..Your post means a lot for me...I think I know Kim (if we are talking about the same person) ..I talked to her too... she is also in recovery phase..It's been 13 weeks now..from the beginning  I can smell almost everything up close and I can smell things at home from distance like food cooking,shampooed hair or body lotions. But in open air I only can smell cigarette and people wearing perfume. But no air smell (I think you understand what I mean) and room odors are also so faint. When I enter a shop I can smell faintly. My ENT prescribed prednisone with low doses and also nasonex. I am on prednisone now.

But I wonder if parosmia is a "must" for recovery. I remember Kim not having parosmia. Am I wrong? I don't have any parosmia and distortion. I smell things as they are and my taste is as you said one day ok one day bad. I hardly can taste meat. The other tastes are a little different but not extremely awful. So you started to smell after 3 months in open air? 

I am in deep depression. I feel like I'm stuck in this situation as I read horror stories.I keep thinking "what if this is i"t after 13 weeks. I am smell training from the beginning. But I don't know if it works for smelling from distance. I am also taking ALA from the beginning. How did you cope with all this, did you take any antideps. I have a little baby girl and it's hard to take care of her since I'm a wreck.

Once again Thanks millons


----------



## seval erkut

by the way did you have any bad yucky smells like smoke, wire or something burning ?


----------



## misscoffee

Hi Seval - I will private message you with a response.


----------



## seval erkut

ok thanks


----------



## speakers

I stumbled across this forum and first - congrats everyone for your optimism! Sounds like a lot of virus related stories here and mine has that at the root. I had a severe sinus infection in the winter that morphed into neuralgia. Super stressed, lost job etc so tried a Chinese herbal remedy which was to be smoked. 5 minutes later I lost much of my smell and also nerve sensation in my nose. I feel for all of you and it has taken some time to get over the self-loathing and guilt from self medicating. I can smell - after 4.5 months- the same as I could the day after the "remedy" - no mild odors , can smell food cooking if strong, garbage, cleaners, oranges , pineapples, perfume. Outside though fresh air now consists of exhaust smells, cut wood, dryer vents. Pretty rough stuff. Doctors also say "time will tell". I am taking Lipoic acid and trying to stay away from allergens - including quitting smoking- did anyone have an improvement in their smell prior to six months?


----------



## seval erkut

So did you lose your sense after the sinus infection or due to the herbal remedy? After researching a lot I have came up that the magic number is 12 + months if we are lucky..it depends on the amount of cell damage I guess...


----------



## speakers

The ENT thinks it was a combo but likely allergic reaction to the herb or thermal damage. Once in a while I can smell oranges from several feet away and same for a coffee but the next day back to the "new normal".


----------



## seval erkut

I'm in this nightmare for 14 weeks now...it's too early to tell but I came up with many recovery stories which thankfully gives hope... as I read smelling at least something in the beginning is significant. And the fluctuations you mention are the worst. Mine is even worse;  in the middle of the night I wake up with a perfect sense of smell but in the morning its gone. Do you have parosmia or phantom smells? This is a crazy waiting game....


----------



## speakers

When I returned to work everything smelled like dust. Unfortunately as it turned out it wasn't anything other than the absence of other smells which I was used to in my office. I put a Glade air "freshener" in there which is a strong smell that I can sense. It helped. Seval: Over time I find I have forgotten what trees, flowers, grass etc smell like but it is a bit disconcerting that when going for a walk in the woods that I can only smell car exhaust far away so that is what fresh air means to me now. You will eventually be ok I believe. Recovery from virus induced smell loss is quite good. If you can smell as you mention at times your olfactory pathway to the brain to still ok. Since the nerve cells regenerate the question is can they find their way back to the pathway again. With a virus often that is doable since the gap to cross is relatively small. This is what I have read. For me the loss of sensory non-olfactory nerves is even worse since I cannot feel my nose, sense moisture etc. Imagine breathing through a thin straw. Take heart - I have read a great deal on smell loss and listened to my ENTs and your chances are good. I am assuming you are a non-smoker. If you do smoke you need to quit right away. I was a smoker and this was the first thing my ENT told me.


----------



## ricardo37

Hi to all.

Just want to share my experience with this thread.

First or all, i am not a medic neither affiliated with any medical institution.

My name is Ricardo i am from portugal male xD.

Never had any serious disease just the normal cold/flu once per year dez ~fev range.

Now this year was very dif from others because i had two cold or flu strikes;

The first came on dec 16, runny eyes, stuffed nose the usual, but it cured itself  within 2 days.

Now last sunday 26/02/2017, i waked with minor headache, runny nose, and throat pain(could not swallow), but no fever, and smell/taste was gonne.

Well, every year this happens, but this time, as we speak on the 4th day, throat pain is gone, headache went away on first day.

But when i did wake the smell was not there, only after a hour or so it did came but still very weak(i would say 15%).

Now i do not know if it is because the infection is still on, (i do now that my nose does not expelling mucus, but i fell there is something stuffing inside).

Any thoughts?

Thanks.


----------



## c2sbi

Sorry about the long delay (understatement I know) I just found your question.

By now I hope you have recovered your sense of smell.

To answer your question ( probably more for the sake of others due to the delay) my sense of smell had come back noticeably but not 100% completely at first. I remember using my essential oils as a testing ground for improvement. I would constantly test myself daily (without looking at the labels) to see how accurate my sense was becoming. I would write what I thought the oil fragrance I sniffed was and at the end of the test I would see how many I got right. I had good days and bad days but I knew that I was improving. This kept me positive. Several months later I started to smell smoke again and the distorted smell came back much to my dismay, but this was short lived. I still have sinus issues but my sense of smell is back. 

Sorry again for the delay and I hope this helps someone.

Steve


----------



## ricardo37

Hi, no problem, i do thank you for your answer.

I my case, as it is today 02/03/2017, it did improve alot, because i can smell much more far away from the nose tip, but it seems to me in my case and probaly in others, the problem is blocked nasal passages due to inflamation, because there are brief moments that i can smell much better, when i clear my throat/nose.

From everything i read, and believe me, it was alot, when you have a damage that big on endings you cannot smell anything, zero.

In my case, i am still curing a common cold(not flu because i did not have the fever), this is the 5th day its very likely that the nasal passages are sllowen(i know they are blocked, i can breath good, but the noise outch).

My taste is now 99% recovered, smell is improving, BUT smelling in open spaces still not the same, but close range is improving.

From what i read, the olfactory epithelium do regenerate, from URI only.

This is a light of hope.


----------



## jenfrombaltimore

freedom19 said:


> Hi if anybody out there is still reading this thread or searching for answers to their sudden loss of smell or distorted sense smell. Here is my story: Exactly one week ago I caught a virus which I believed was the flu, I went to a local clinic(I live in the Bahamas on an island called Grand Bahama) the doctor prescribed me motrin and lorathdine , on my fourth day of taking it I noticed my sense of smell was diminishing , I was getting better my my smell was diminishing, I said well hey I'm stuffed up, fast forward to this past Monday I noticed that I was taking out the garbage and I couldn't smell it, so I started grabbing random things and just smelling it, I could smell the things(pinesol, hair grease, soap but faintly) I couldn't smell strong aromas from afar like I should like sardines or gas or even bleach, I went on the Googler and started googling, read horror stories that's literally made me cry and think about my own situation and what was to come, I have booked and appointment with a ent doctor in the mean time, he'll be coming down on the 12th, and I'm freaking out , worried and excited to see what hell tell me , I'm praying my nasal cavity is still inflamed and he can give me something to calm them down. I've also been smelling this chemical type aroma on certain stuff. In the mean time I'm doing home remedies I found online, like boilg three cloves a garlic in cup of water and drinking it, really nasty but does bring a lot of mucus out my nose, sorry for typos, using a phone to type this. Thank you to French fry as well, this thread was encouraging. I've also researched that lorathine, the meds I was on have cause a lot of Ppl loss of smell, I'm praying I have a success story to come back and tell everybody.


Hi Freedom19
I'm also suffering from distorted sense of smell and diminished sense of taste after my initial taste. On June 30 2017 I went to patient first with a sore throat stuffy nose and wheezing. To be diagnosed with a sinus infection never had one before so I accepted the diagnosis along with a antibiotic deoxcycline,cough syrup, and a asthma pump. Went home took the antibiotic that evening. Ate dinner tasting and smelling my hotdog and French fries for the last time the same until I recover. I am claiming my full recovery. ThT morning I woke up and couldn't smell or taste a thing. I knew something wasn't right it was a different loss of smell and taste from a cold. Day 3 I attributed my loss senses to the antibiotic deoxcycline so I stopped taking them started trying to jump start the return of smelling and tasting by smelling and tasting whatever i saw. No luck. 2 weeks went by and I hit the internet researching deoxcycline. Found some results about loss of smell and taste from taking it. I went to my doctor expressed my concerns. He didn't believe there were any associations and advised me to take the antibiotic and a referral to a ENT. I did. I started using home remedies. Garlic onions cayenne pepper ginger soup no help. It took 2 weeks to see the ENT. In the mean time I I started smelling and tasting certain things. Couldn't smell or taste coffee or meat. Those wonderful smelling and tasting things I enjoyed on a regular basis. I stopped drinking coffee and started drinking tea at which I could taste. But still would eat steak although I couldn't taste it. Within those 2 weeks I lost 20 pounds. And couldn't sleep at night I would hyperventilate. Couldn't keep still constantly walking my mind was racing I thought I was going to have a break down. I prayed constantly. I started aroma therapy 4 essential oils. Lemon,rose, clover and eucalyptus in the morning and bedtime. I could smell the oils as soon I started smelling them. I saw the Ent doctor she said I picked up a nose virus and my right nostril was extremely inflamed. Gave me steroid and a sinus rinse regiment nightly no change returned and she gave me a nasonex nasal spray and continue the saline rinse. I started having increased diminished taste and smell. I stopped putting those chemicals in my nose. And started vitamins alphor lorpic acid 200 mg 3 times a day a muti vitamin , zinc and b12 a day. I have good and bad days of tasting and smelling. I used some bleach to clean a friends bathroom and soon as I finished cleaning I couldn't smell or taste what little progress I made. I was devastated. That's when I started smelling the chemical aspect of perfume items. It all have the same smell it not bad. Just strange. It's been about 4months. I am still hopeful. At the present I am unable to smell foul odors in an open room. If place under my nose I can and I can't taste meat the savory flavor of meat or coffee. I can't even smell coffee. I had a keen sense of smell and taste before this happened. At time I get an aroma that comes cross my nose. Phantom smells. Not bad smells. Onions I can't taste or smell even if I put the onion to my nose. So strange I loved onions and would go over board with them. I'm still doing my essential oils. And vitamins.also gained the 20 pounds back. Saw another ENT doctor he wanted to give me steroids and offered hope. Time will heal us. I wish you and everyone healing. I am so grateful for this forum. I will continue to post with my progress and support for all. Please fell free to ask me questions.


----------



## Sansa

I had an illness some time ago that caused me to lose my taste. It came back after a few months. Ask a doctor about this and check on the CDC website for drug effects and illness symptoms. Do you know what virus you had?


----------



## jenfrombaltimore

Hi Sansa thank you for responding.I’m happy to hear you have recovered from your illness and have your taste back. Unfortunately I am still recovering. The Doctors stated I had a sinus infection (virus). It hasn’t gotten any better or worse. I’m grateful for that. Thanks again and I will check the CDC.


----------



## Dyellz

I am so thankful to find this thread! There is so little info out there about this condition. I too had a bad cold just before Christmas this year and now have lost my sense of taste. I was very sick for 2 weeks (major sinus issues, cough but no fever.) At one point during the 'cold' I lost my sense of smell for about 3-4 days but thought that was normal when so congested. I am pretty sure it turned into a sinus infection as I had a headache and facial pain along with it. I am not one to struggle with sinus issues, this is probably the second time I can remember feeling that way. I went to see the doctor 9 days into the cold and she said I had a viral infection. She gave me antibiotics but said it should clear on it's own. It did so I didn't take the antibiotics. 4 days later I was better. I could smell and taste. I remember eating Godiva chocolate cheesecake on Christmas Day and loving it. After a week of being 'better' (on New Year's Day) I noticed I couldn't taste my soup at lunch and have not had a sense of 'flavor' since. I can smell quite well but can't seem to taste anything. I get hints of sweet, salt, bitter, sour and I think from my sense of smell get a hint of what I am eating. The taste in my mouth is always like a diluted salt water, even when I drink water. I sometimes get very bitter, metallic tastes too. Most things taste like cardboard in my mouth. It is all very unsettling and upsetting! 

My doctor said that this is not uncommon after having suffered a URI (so it seems this is linked to my upper respiratory infection). She said to give it 1-2 weeks and it should be fine. It is 2 weeks later now. I checked back in with the doc after 10 days, freaking out. My regular doc was out of the office so I consulted with someone new - he said that the issue must be with my nose and not the tongue/mouth as taste and smell come from the same olfactory place and smell is key to taste. He said I need to 'work on my nose', that the infection may have cleared from my main nasal passageways but not the smaller ones which can impact taste. I have now been on a regimen of a saline nasal rinse 3x/day and Flonase 2x/day for about 6 days. I also decided to also take the 5 day Z-pack antibiotic in case there is remnants of bacterial infection, today is my last day and no changes so far.

My doctor has also ordered a blood test to look at my Vitamin B and Zinc levels as apparently deficiencies of these vitamins can lead to a loss of taste. I am going in to get that tested today. Everyone seems totally STUMPED by this...especially that I have my sense of smell but not taste. My doc admitted she had never had someone come to her with quite this issue. I think my sense of smell must be impacted by this but I can't tell how much...I have always had a great sense of smell. I also have two kids under 5, work full time and have a house remodel going on right now. I have known my immune system has been dragging in the gutter for some months because of the current state of my life (lots of wonderful, positive things but all are a heavy load to carry). 

Please if anyone is still reading this, I would appreciate a response/some hope/any pointers. Has anyone loss their sense of taste and not smell? If so, how long??? I may try the alpha lipoic acid supplements - I have ready they may help? This is so depressing, I am a healthy 37 year old Mom


----------



## Dyellz

Sansa said:


> I had an illness some time ago that caused me to lose my taste. It came back after a few months. Ask a doctor about this and check on the CDC website for drug effects and illness symptoms. Do you know what virus you had?


Hi Sansa, Can you please elaborate on your comment? I too have lost my sense of taste after a cold/sinus infection. I can breathe and smell fine but can't taste. This is freaking me out. How long did it last? What was your experience like? I would appreciate your input so much!!


----------



## Amsterdammer

Hi FF
Awesome your sense of smell has returned! My late MIL lost hers forever... perhaps that was part of the problem!

Just wanted to say that I once had the opposite issue. I was on heavy duty antibiotics to clear up a bone infection, and after a couple of weeks on them, my sense of smell was incredibly heightened. Every smell became so intense that I had to stop using perfumed soap, threw out scented candles which made me feel ill. My very clean partner even grossed me out. I wondered if it could be handy for wine tasting, but apparently they need a "normal" nose! Thankfully, after I stopped the antibiotics, I was back to normal.

I thinks its very hard to live with either condition, especially when you work with food.

All the best


----------



## tasteless2

I'm so frustrated! I had a 5 day episode the first week in November where I had a terrible cough for 2 days that transitioned into an incredibly painful throat...not a sore throat, but a pain that even caused me to tremble at the thought of swallowing my saliva. When that pain went away, so did my ability to smell and taste. I am able to discern salty, sweet, bitter and savory tastes, but cannot identify them. Until recently, I was able to add infused Grapefruit or Lemon balsamic vinegar to my foods and those were tastes I could enjoy. Yesterday I could not taste them anymore. I am trying to smell essential oils to retrain my sense of smell. The smells are quite faint. I did pour peppermint oil onto a container of Potpourrie and I smell something like menthol or camphor. It's encouraging to read that some posters here have made a remarkable recovery. I hope I will be one of them in the near future. I can identify with their comments about coffee and other things having a similar smell that is quite unlike what things should smell like. Gosh, I miss the smell of soap, perfume, flowers, bread baking and food cooking. If I'm lucky enough to get my sense of smell back, I will never take it for granted again. "Smell" is such a big part of enjoying Life.


----------



## saratgh

hi everyone.almost a week go i caugh a teribble cold n then i lost my sense of smell,at first i thought its normal,my ent prescribed some antibiotics and stroid nasal spray, but they don work n i go worse every day,im really scared if i loos it for all☹☹☹


----------



## Sosad

I've lost my sense of taste and smell for 3 months now. My ENT prescribed Prednisone 50mg for 5 days and Flonase. It hasn't helped. I'm going for a MRI next Tuesday. I'm not sure if anyone else is, but the loss of these senses has me severely depressed!! People I know don't seem to think it's a big deal, but the thought of not getting them back is extremely frightening! I hope to hear from anyone and who has recovered or can relate to the impact the loss of taste and smell has on their quality of life. I feel very alone in this.


----------



## Sosad

jenfrombaltimore said:


> Hi Freedom19
> I'm also suffering from distorted sense of smell and diminished sense of taste after my initial taste. On June 30 2017 I went to patient first with a sore throat stuffy nose and wheezing. To be diagnosed with a sinus infection never had one before so I accepted the diagnosis along with a antibiotic deoxcycline,cough syrup, and a asthma pump. Went home took the antibiotic that evening. Ate dinner tasting and smelling my hotdog and French fries for the last time the same until I recover. I am claiming my full recovery. ThT morning I woke up and couldn't smell or taste a thing. I knew something wasn't right it was a different loss of smell and taste from a cold. Day 3 I attributed my loss senses to the antibiotic deoxcycline so I stopped taking them started trying to jump start the return of smelling and tasting by smelling and tasting whatever i saw. No luck. 2 weeks went by and I hit the internet researching deoxcycline. Found some results about loss of smell and taste from taking it. I went to my doctor expressed my concerns. He didn't believe there were any associations and advised me to take the antibiotic and a referral to a ENT. I did. I started using home remedies. Garlic onions cayenne pepper ginger soup no help. It took 2 weeks to see the ENT. In the mean time I I started smelling and tasting certain things. Couldn't smell or taste coffee or meat. Those wonderful smelling and tasting things I enjoyed on a regular basis. I stopped drinking coffee and started drinking tea at which I could taste. But still would eat steak although I couldn't taste it. Within those 2 weeks I lost 20 pounds. And couldn't sleep at night I would hyperventilate. Couldn't keep still constantly walking my mind was racing I thought I was going to have a break down. I prayed constantly. I started aroma therapy 4 essential oils. Lemon,rose, clover and eucalyptus in the morning and bedtime. I could smell the oils as soon I started smelling them. I saw the Ent doctor she said I picked up a nose virus and my right nostril was extremely inflamed. Gave me steroid and a sinus rinse regiment nightly no change returned and she gave me a nasonex nasal spray and continue the saline rinse. I started having increased diminished taste and smell. I stopped putting those chemicals in my nose. And started vitamins alphor lorpic acid 200 mg 3 times a day a muti vitamin , zinc and b12 a day. I have good and bad days of tasting and smelling. I used some bleach to clean a friends bathroom and soon as I finished cleaning I couldn't smell or taste what little progress I made. I was devastated. That's when I started smelling the chemical aspect of perfume items. It all have the same smell it not bad. Just strange. It's been about 4months. I am still hopeful. At the present I am unable to smell foul odors in an open room. If place under my nose I can and I can't taste meat the savory flavor of meat or coffee. I can't even smell coffee. I had a keen sense of smell and taste before this happened. At time I get an aroma that comes cross my nose. Phantom smells. Not bad smells. Onions I can't taste or smell even if I put the onion to my nose. So strange I loved onions and would go over board with them. I'm still doing my essential oils. And vitamins.also gained the 20 pounds back. Saw another ENT doctor he wanted to give me steroids and offered hope. Time will heal us. I wish you and everyone healing. I am so grateful for this forum. I will continue to post with my progress and support for all. Please fell free to ask me questions.


Have you recovered?


----------



## misscoffee

Hi Sosad, I saw your post about losing your sense of smell. I lost mine after a bad sinus infection in July of 2015. It was a long road, but I have to say that I have about 97% of it back. I can taste almost everything perfectly now. There are a very few things that I have some trouble with, but they are also getting better. It was very depressing and most people don't understand what you are going through. You never realize how much your sense of smell is a part of your life. I corresponded for a long time (still do) with Miss Chocolate also on this site. Together we got through that awful ordeal. Your sense of smell comes back very slowly and you will have good and bad weeks. I had distortions at first, but they are mostly gone. Miss Chocolate did not have any distortions. If you can smell a few things - it's a good sign that all will come back eventually. Buy some essential oils and smell them every day (several times) to stimulate your sense of smell. I bought lemon, clove, rose and lavender. Wishing you all the best. Feel free to write if you have more questions.


----------



## Sosad

misscoffee said:


> Hi Sosad, I saw your post about losing your sense of smell. I lost mine after a bad sinus infection in July of 2015. It was a long road, but I have to say that I have about 97% of it back. I can taste almost everything perfectly now. There are a very few things that I have some trouble with, but they are also getting better. It was very depressing and most people don't understand what you are going through. You never realize how much your sense of smell is a part of your life. I corresponded for a long time (still do) with Miss Chocolate also on this site. Together we got through that awful ordeal. Your sense of smell comes back very slowly and you will have good and bad weeks. I had distortions at first, but they are mostly gone. Miss Chocolate did not have any distortions. If you can smell a few things - it's a good sign that all will come back eventually. Buy some essential oils and smell them every day (several times) to stimulate your sense of smell. I bought lemon, clove, rose and lavender. Wishing you all the best. Feel free to write if you have more questions.





misscoffee said:


> Hi Sosad, I saw your post about losing your sense of smell. I lost mine after a bad sinus infection in July of 2015. It was a long road, but I have to say that I have about 97% of it back. I can taste almost everything perfectly now. There are a very few things that I have some trouble with, but they are also getting better. It was very depressing and most people don't understand what you are going through. You never realize how much your sense of smell is a part of your life. I corresponded for a long time (still do) with Miss Chocolate also on this site. Together we got through that awful ordeal. Your sense of smell comes back very slowly and you will have good and bad weeks. I had distortions at first, but they are mostly gone. Miss Chocolate did not have any distortions. If you can smell a few things - it's a good sign that all will come back eventually. Buy some essential oils and smell them every day (several times) to stimulate your sense of smell. I bought lemon, clove, rose and lavender. Wishing you all the best. Feel free to write if you have more questions.





misscoffee said:


> Hi Sosad, I saw your post about losing your sense of smell. I lost mine after a bad sinus infection in July of 2015. It was a long road, but I have to say that I have about 97% of it back. I can taste almost everything perfectly now. There are a very few things that I have some trouble with, but they are also getting better. It was very depressing and most people don't understand what you are going through. You never realize how much your sense of smell is a part of your life. I corresponded for a long time (still do) with Miss Chocolate also on this site. Together we got through that awful ordeal. Your sense of smell comes back very slowly and you will have good and bad weeks. I had distortions at first, but they are mostly gone. Miss Chocolate did not have any distortions. If you can smell a few things - it's a good sign that all will come back eventually. Buy some essential oils and smell them every day (several times) to stimulate your sense of smell. I bought lemon, clove, rose and lavender. Wishing you all the best. Feel free to write if you have more questions.


----------



## Sosad

misscoffee said:


> Hi Sosad, I saw your post about losing your sense of smell. I lost mine after a bad sinus infection in July of 2015. It was a long road, but I have to say that I have about 97% of it back. I can taste almost everything perfectly now. There are a very few things that I have some trouble with, but they are also getting better. It was very depressing and most people don't understand what you are going through. You never realize how much your sense of smell is a part of your life. I corresponded for a long time (still do) with Miss Chocolate also on this site. Together we got through that awful ordeal. Your sense of smell comes back very slowly and you will have good and bad weeks. I had distortions at first, but they are mostly gone. Miss Chocolate did not have any distortions. If you can smell a few things - it's a good sign that all will come back eventually. Buy some essential oils and smell them every day (several times) to stimulate your sense of smell. I bought lemon, clove, rose and lavender. Wishing you all the best. Feel free to write if you have more questions.


----------



## Sosad

Hi Miss Coffee, 
I was so happy to see your response and that you have recovered. It gives me hope. From what I read it took about 3 years for you to regain your senses is that right? I feel very alone in this and have been severely depressed. I don't enjoy eating. Most every day all I'll eat is a bowl of cereal. I'll also eat ice cream as I can slightly taste the sweetness. That is pretty much my diet. I'm really hoping this passes soon it's devastating to my quality of life. Was it for you? I wish I could talk to you. My number is 586-209-8103 my name in Cindy. If you can call me if not I'll look for your post. Thank you for responding. I'm happy for your recovery!


----------



## Sosad

tasteless2 said:


> I'm so frustrated! I had a 5 day episode the first week in November where I had a terrible cough for 2 days that transitioned into an incredibly painful throat...not a sore throat, but a pain that even caused me to tremble at the thought of swallowing my saliva. When that pain went away, so did my ability to smell and taste. I am able to discern salty, sweet, bitter and savory tastes, but cannot identify them. Until recently, I was able to add infused Grapefruit or Lemon balsamic vinegar to my foods and those were tastes I could enjoy. Yesterday I could not taste them anymore. I am trying to smell essential oils to retrain my sense of smell. The smells are quite faint. I did pour peppermint oil onto a container of Potpourrie and I smell something like menthol or camphor. It's encouraging to read that some posters here have made a remarkable recovery. I hope I will be one of them in the near future. I can identify with their comments about coffee and other things having a similar smell that is quite unlike what things should smell like. Gosh, I miss the smell of soap, perfume, flowers, bread baking and food cooking. If I'm lucky enough to get my sense of smell back, I will never take it for granted again. "Smell" is such a big part of enjoying Life.


----------



## Sosad

Dear tasteless2,
Have you recovered any of your senses?


----------



## Sosad

french fries said:


> Thanks! I finally found some hope in the form of a website (MedlinePlus Medical Encyclopedia: Smell - impaired) that states:
> 
> _For loss of smell caused by a recent viral upper respiratory infection, be patient. The symptoms return to normal without treatment. Sometimes zinc supplements are recommended._
> 
> Let's hope that's all it is. It's really, really weird not smelling anything at all.


Have you recovered yet?


----------



## misscoffee

Hi Sosad,
Just to clarify - it is now 3 years since my sinus infection. After 6 months I regained about 40% of my sense of smell/taste. It was about 70% back after the first year. For me, it was a very slow process. Feel free to email me at [email protected] and I will share more.


----------



## Sosad

misscoffee said:


> Hi Sosad,
> Just to clarify - it is now 3 years since my sinus infection. After 6 months I regained about 40% of my sense of smell/taste. It was about 70% back after the first year. For me, it was a very slow process. Feel free to email me at [email protected] and I will share more.


Dear Miss Coffee. I did email you. I'm not sure if it came through. Please let me know. Thanks! sosad


----------



## french fries

Sosad said:


> Have you recovered yet?


Yes I've fully recovered by now.


----------



## Sosad

french fries said:


> Yes I've fully recovered by now.


I'm sooo happy for you!


----------

